# I got my BFP!!!!!



## Emsi76

Well ladies,

I have been TTC for around 8 - 9 months but only charting and doing OPK's for a month and i am due to get the :witch: on Friday but thought this morning, what the hell, i will just try one hpt.

I got a faint line!!!

Ran into the bedroom, threw back the curtains and shoved into my hubby's face........ he then said "It's very faint, wait til tomorrow and do another one"

Bugger that i thought so did another one and the same happened.

I then took another 2 to work and did them and both were faint lines. Nipped down to Tesco and bought a clearblue and got a strong cross in the box!!!!

I CANNOT BELIEVE IT!!!!!

I hope all you ladies have my excitement very soon and wiching you all loads of :dust: and please wish me loads of sticky :dust:

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!

:hug:


----------



## bird24

Oh my god CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!

Did you find the charting and opks easy??? was opks did you use? sorry i have to ask as i wanna buy some decent ones

well done chick!!! xx


----------



## Emsi76

Hi,

Thank you!!! Very excited.

I did find them very easy to use. Once we worked out that they work totally different to HPT's and you have to test in the afternoon etc etc. You need to read the instructions carefuly!!!!

I used a website on ebay actually called babymad.com

Very good site and cheap tests..that work!!

GOOD LUCK

:hug:


----------



## mrscookie

woooo congrats to you!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Many congratulations! xXx


----------



## dannigizmo

lovely news, CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: XXX


----------



## Uvlollypop

woohoo! congrats!


----------



## violet 73

congratulations on your :bfp:hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months violet xx


----------



## Blob

Congrats, i'm not sure when its meant to sink in, it still hasnt for me. ha ha ha!! So exiting!!


----------



## polo_princess

Aww congrats and welcome to 1st tri!!


----------



## Spartacus

Congratulations!! It is such a wonderful feeling!! Enjoy every minute of it :happydance:


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations and welcome to first tri
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## carries

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Ema

Congrats xxxx


----------



## mama2connor

:happydance: Congratulations hun!!


----------



## TT's

Congtulations and celebrations!!!!

:hugs:

You must be over the moon :happydance:

WELL DONE :hug:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Congrats sweetheart, and welcome <3


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance: :hug:


----------



## Donna79x

''Congratulations'' :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :bfp:


----------



## Zanny

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## shockd&amazed

Congratulations!:)!!


----------



## dizzle

Congratulations! :wohoo: Sending you lots of sticky dust :dust:


----------



## wishing4ababy

congratiulations - have a happy and healthy 9 months. :hug:


----------



## nellis10

Many congratulations on your :bfp:

:hug:


----------



## carmen

Congratulations!!!


----------



## onefineday

congrats hun
:bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## suzan

congrats!


----------



## StirCrazy

Threads Merged - Moved to BFP Announcements.


----------



## Stephanie16

Congrats xx


----------



## tansey

Congratulations!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Tishimouse

Oh I love it. I love the fact that you did so many tests and then ran out to buy a Clearblue. It's a very exciting way to get confirmation and you must be over the moon.

CONGRATULATIONS to you both. :flower:


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!!


----------



## Jem

Congratulations!!!! xxx


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun xxx


----------



## biteable

well done hunni,wishing you a happy and healthy 9mths


----------



## Carlyanne15

CONGRATULATIONS.

X


----------



## Hunnyx10

*CONGRATULATIONS AND WELL DONE*


----------



## Nathyrra

Congratulations =)


----------



## elm

CONGRATULATIONS!

:hug:


----------



## kelly86

congrats i think were due round about the same time:)


----------



## Poloma

:happydance: Congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## anita665

https://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj268/Anita665/thCongratulations.jpg


----------



## Tishimouse

CONGRATULATIONS to you both. I can't remember if I've already jumped for joy with you, so I'm doing it again.

:wohoo:


----------



## Emsi76

kelly86 said:


> congrats i think were due round about the same time:)

Hi, 

Yes it sure looks that way!!!

Let's hope our little beans stick!!!!

Heres some sticky :dust: for you!!!

xxx


----------



## Ann-Marie

:hug: Congratulations. :hug:


----------



## Tam

Congratulations! x


----------

